# Modifying HF's Dust Collector for Better Mobility, Sturdiness & Electrical Capacity



## MarkDavisson

I tried running mine on a 20A breaker, but she wouldn't do it.


----------



## CharlesA

Mark, did you have to go 30a?


----------



## Grumpymike

That's a great upgrade. I too have on order the Wynn canister filter … I wonder if all the upgrades are worth it/ or if I should have bought a better system in the first place???
I use 4" PVC duct work rather than moving the DC around the shop, ... You know, gotta move this so that I can move that … 
Mine runs very well on a 20A circuit wired with 12/3. ... Turn on the DC let it wind up and then turn on the other tool and go to work, if you turn them on at the same time you will over load for sure … the most current draw is at startup.


----------



## GJK

Grumpymike:

I shopped the more expensive units up to $500 and didn't see how I could get all I thought I wanted out of a DC system within that price. And while I've worked with PVC, I understood that it was not best and I could not use it in my setup.

So I thought it was best to start with what most reviewers (ALL, in fact) seemed to agree was an excellent Chinese-made 2 HP motor and perfectly fine impeller, albeit could-have-been-bigger. There it ended. The Chinese bolts, nuts, and washers make one glad to be an American (not too expensive upgrading all that if you don't mind redilling holes to 1/2" with metal-drilling bit); the wheels are crap; the power cord at 16 amp needs replacement to 14 amp (cheap and easy to do); and the top bag with 5 micron cries out for the Wynn filter instead. Many folks also went for a seperator and trash can; I haven't-yet.

I wonder what "better system" you would have bought in the first place? I'd be curious to check now that I've invested some money (mostly for the Wynn filter) and a fair amount of time). What do other Lumberjocks thing blows the dust off their nuts (and bolts)?


----------



## johnlowell

I have a 1hp unit, with the 5 Micron bag. Built a Thein on a 32 gal trash can, fun watching the stuff swirl in the plexi I used as the circular side. Need to keep the hose short, and it is not a great unit,, but with my shop vac on the blade guard, most material is captured. That said, one trip to the router table for an inside routing and dust everywhere. Need to take a day and clean out the basement.

Last week I installed a hepa filter on the Fein attached to a dust deputy - wow what a difference in suction. The canister is the way to go. Big improvement over the fabric filter that came with the unit.


----------



## MarkDavisson

CharlesA, I did have to go to a 30. It just couldn't get over the startup on a 20A. Actually, mine aren't breakers, they're fuses. There might be a slight difference in capacity between breakers and fuses, I don't know. But I blew two 20A fuses the first two times I started the thing up, but haven't blown even one since upgrading it to a 30A.

In reading the manual for this collector on HF's website today, I see that it's rated at 20A "peak." Mine might be a different motor than the one they're selling today.


----------



## CharlesA

Thanks, mark. I just got one off Cl, and it is working fine off of a 20a breaker-hadn't tried it when i asked you.


----------



## Grandpa

Some brands of breakers don't trip as soon as others. In fact some companies have lost their UL rating and have gone out of business I believe. That might be the reason the breakers don't trip and fuses will blow. Anyone got a Federal Pacific panel? Those don't trip.


----------



## Grumpymike

This is a great thread … breakers vs: fuses … 20A fuses will see 20A *ONCE* and they are gone, blown, zap.
Circuit breakers on the other hand are actually a warp switch, so they must heat up a bit to throw … so like we had in days past, a slow blow fuse - if you will … but we are talking milliseconds so slow blow is a poor choice of terms. 
I use a separator with my HF unit, it's a 30 gal fiberboard drum that a neighbor gave me, and I bought the fittings from Rockler. (Easy install). Then after using it for a few months I added some 1-1/2 inch holes spaced 2 in apart and silicone glued a clear piece of plexy to the inside … now I can see how much dust is in there without opening the top.
I looked at the metal ducting very closely ($17 per 4 foot section) and read all the articles on static. I decided to try the PVC and make my decision form the tests. Yep, there is a bit of static, it makes the dust stick to the pipe a little bit but in the last year there have been no lightning bolts in the shop… I get more static off of the shop vac.
Now, just waiting for the Wynn canister to arrive … word is that it increases the air flow … I'm excited about that.


----------



## LarryT

An electric motor has an initial surge of current considerably in excess of it's steady running rating. 
There used to be some fuses called "Slow-Blow" that were good for handling the starting surge 
without blowing. Don't know if they are still available or not.

By the way, circuit breakers and GFIs don't last forever expecially if they are repeatedly tripped. I have 
had them break or not reset properly. I even know of a friend who had a breaker start a fire!


----------



## NedG

I too have the HF dust collector and a Wynn filter. I suggest you add a BIG improvement to your system; a separator. Check out the Thien Top Hat Dust Separator by Ghostes in YouTube. After two years, I have no dust in the bag. It all goes to the separator. -- Ned


----------



## CharlesA

I have a question on the separator. I just have installed a CM Dust collector-for years I have used a dust deputy with my shop-vac, and having the large chips not go in the vac was really nice. What is the advantage of dumping the separator instead of the bag? Convenience?


----------



## GJK

3rd set of wheels finally work GREAT!! larger (true 4" diameter,ball bearing for 360 degree swivel).










and I added a handle (also from HF) bolted to base with 1/2" Grade 5 bolts, lock-washers and grade 5 nuts to pull the HF Dust Collector about as well as the side-mounted handle (both in lieu of the woosy handle that ships with the HF Dust Collector and is worthless with the wheels that also ship with the HF Dust Collector):










Now, I have true mobility to move the HF Dust Collector easily throughout my combo workshop/gym rather than build 4" PVC or other conduit along the walls to extend the reach to the far corners.


----------



## Fettler

Mine runs fine on a 20amp using other 12 gauge-ish wiring circa 50-60's. If i try to use anything else however, like a small desk lamp, it'll trip the breaker.

BTW, i have to say i'm impressed on how immaculately clean your work area is. My basement is so dirty i fear i'll end up making my family sick one day =)


----------



## GJK

Rob,

The cleanliness does not extend to my role in the home, where I defer almost totally to my wife of 44 years (who hopefully does not read this thread). But I do take responsibility for the combination gym/workshop partly because I like it cxlean and poartly because we rent the basement of our large home to a tenant and he has access to the gym so I keep it clean for him. The thick rubber mats that I bought when I firsat laid it out as a gym have worked well in the current incarnation as a workshop as well.


----------



## Grumpymike

*"Mine runs fine on a 20amp using other 12 gauge-ish wiring circa 50-60's. If i try to use anything else however, like a small desk lamp, it'll trip the breaker."*

That statement makes me shudder, you are using 1950-1960 manufactured wire?


> and it might be 12 gauge


Wire that old most likely has been squashed, kinked and corroded and all the other things that cause voltage drop.
Voltage drop will cause the motor to run hot because it has to work harder.

But I guess your fire insurance is paid up and 20 feet of new 12/2 with ground costs more than your shop.

I would like to suggest that you replace your old breaker with the proper size and brand for your box, then replace the cruddy old wire with a new piece to the outlet that is rated correctly for the load. (that aint the 39 cent one, it's the $2.50 one). it makes a difference. The cost should be around $35.00 for the whole job.


----------



## dmorrison

Nice job. sometimes HF does not go quite far enough. I have a Transpower (How many people here remember that name) 3HP unit I got in 1988. Still runs. But I'm looking at upgrading.

I would love to see your video on the Conservatory rebuild. It's a dead link. Could you repost it?
I did a Google search and can't find it.
IF I did I not live in Texas ( think blazing sun, or right now flooding rains) I would love to have a conservatory.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## dmorrison

Gary 
That was quick. I found it under your profile

Dave


----------

